# Reset the limit screws?



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Guess I have gotten lucky with the 2 other road bikes I built...This 3rd time I messed around with the limit screws on the Record 11sp rear der. too much.

Is there a way to set them back to their factory position? Something like "turn it clockwise until it stops then back 2 revolutions" so I can start over again.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

This one should be easy: Turn both of them way out, then set the derailleur to the highest and lowest gear, respectively, and in each case then turn the associated screw in until you see it touching whatever part of the plate it's supposed to be touching.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks. SImple enough.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, got it all working fine and the maiden voyage was sweet.


----------

